# BulletSafe Bullet Proof Vests?



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

Does anyone have any experience with BulletSafe vests? www.bulletsafe.com I am on the road quite frequently, driving through some tough areas and thought this might be a good investment this Summer. It's Level III protection by design at $299 and Level IV protection can be obtained by adding front and back ballistic plates at $169 apiece.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

I have no experience with the vests aside from picking one up and feeling the weight of it, which is considerable with plates. It wouldn't work for me, your mileage may vary.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

A good rifle and you will be dead


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

He mentioned they offer Level 4 plates. Those are rated to stop a 30.06AP round.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Never heard of that company.



Mad Trapper said:


> A good rifle and you will be dead


even a bad rifle with a good shooter behind it.....

The problem with body armor even the stuff I wear overseas is weight and mobility. Another problem is it is easily defeated by shooting the areas that are not covered. Most body armor does not cover the hips or leaves the sides of your torso open. If you are considering body armor the one question you should honestly ask yourself; "what is my threat?"


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I could just see you now, driving up to a client getting out of your car to make a sales call or delivery or whatever it is you do. You walk into your customers place of bidness, dripping with sweat from wearing 40lbs of AR550 steel plates sitting in pockets of a vest.

If its that damn bad, you need armor plated car and reinforced windows. Armor Me - Full Body Armored Cars Trucks BulletProof Vests Car For Sale Custom Kevlar Clothing


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Slippy said:


> I could just see you now, driving up to a client getting out of your car to make a sales call or delivery or whatever it is you do. You walk into your customers place of bidness, dripping with sweat from wearing 40lbs of AR550 steel plates sitting in pockets of a vest.
> 
> If its that damn bad, you need armor plated car and reinforced windows. Armor Me - Full Body Armored Cars Trucks BulletProof Vests Car For Sale Custom Kevlar Clothing


Not to mention people who buy vests tend to forget to buy helmets. Preventing a bullet to the knoggen is probably more important than preventing a body hit. I have seen a lot of people live through bulllets to the body.


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

I was checking out the AR500 armor. 

Carrier + front and back LVL3 + side plates LVL3 = $424 not a bad investment. They have a torture test of them from 20ft putting in .223 and 7.62 

In WROL/SHTF with no doctors available I would be pissed if I took a round that could have been stopped if I had armor. I plan on buying and wearing often to condition myself.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Disturbed12404 said:


> I was checking out the AR500 armor.
> 
> Carrier + front and back LVL3 + side plates LVL3 = $424 not a bad investment. They have a torture test of them from 20ft putting in .223 and 7.62
> 
> In WROL/SHTF with no doctors available I would be pissed if I took a round that could have been stopped if I had armor. I plan on buying and wearing often to condition myself.


Go for it young man! You've got spunk...(and your little lady's expanding belly proves it... )


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I'll


Kauboy said:


> He mentioned they offer Level 4 plates. Those are rated to stop a 30.06AP round.


I'll aim at the forehed , chin or nuts, I can hit either.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Mad Trapper said:


> I'll
> 
> I'll aim at the forehed , chin or nuts, I can hit either.


Most can't. 
Especially when under a volley of lead themselves.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

That's why I moved up to the 300 win mag. I'm aiming for belt buckles. Yes, that is really a 250 yard target from my Armalite AR-30 300 win mag. So much for the body armor.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Yes, yes... we all know you're all sharpshooters with big guns...
That isn't the point.

Body armor saves lives. Period.
In an urban environment, killing a man from 250yds away is murder, not defense.
The vast majority of gunshot injuries are from handguns. Body armor serves to protect the vital organs of the torso from perforation by these and similar rounds.
It *IS* effective and should be considered if one expects a hostile environment.

Let's dial down the machismo.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> Never heard of that company.
> 
> even a bad rifle with a good shooter behind it.....
> 
> The problem with body armor even the stuff I wear overseas is weight and mobility. Another problem is it is easily defeated by shooting the areas that are not covered. Most body armor does not cover the hips or leaves the sides of your torso open. If you are considering body armor the one question you should honestly ask yourself; "what is my threat?"


Take your shoulder pads and loop em around your belt at the top of the bell and around your leg at the bottom of the bell. Instant hip/thigh protection (at the rating of the balistic material) when in a vehicle I used to wear one shoulder pad, and the other went on the leg of the same side. Whichever side faced the outside of the vehicle.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

Chipper said:


> That's why I moved up to the 300 win mag. I'm aiming for belt buckles. Yes, that is really a 250 yard target from my Armalite AR-30 300 win mag. So much for the body armor.


Cut off the rest of the target to hide your 47 misses? 
Just kidding. Lol


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Most can't.
> Especially when under a volley of lead themselves.


poistole rifle or shotgun, can do


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

Jakthesoldier said:


> Take your shoulder pads and loop em around your belt at the top of the bell and around your leg at the bottom of the bell. Instant hip/thigh protection (at the rating of the balistic material) when in a vehicle I used to wear one shoulder pad, and the other went on the leg of the same side. Whichever side faced the outside of the vehicle.


Well that might work if I wore standard issue IBA. Being a civilian I try not to wear the same stuff the Soldiers wear ( less confusing for them lol).


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

That is a poor group. I've several 06, wim mags and a M1A that will do better at 200 yds. My .222 Rem does 1/2 that at 200.

Is that factory stuff? Or just sloppy?


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Whatever you decide just don't have a friend test it on you. I love when the gene pool skims itself.

Man fatally shot by friend during bulletproof vest &apos;test&apos; - LA Times


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

dsdmmat said:


> Not to mention people who buy vests tend to forget to buy helmets. Preventing a bullet to the knoggen is probably more important than preventing a body hit. I have seen a lot of people live through bulllets to the body.


Last I knew helmets do not stop bullets. They are for stopping shrapnel.


----------



## dsdmmat (Nov 9, 2012)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Last I knew helmets do not stop bullets. They are for stopping shrapnel.


Seen more than one helmet with a 7.62 slug embedded in it. We used to have one in the 7 Infantry division's museum.


----------



## Jakthesoldier (Feb 1, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Last I knew helmets do not stop bullets. They are for stopping shrapnel.


our current helmets are rated for 9mm, so not just shrapnel


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mad Trapper said:


> Is that...? Or just sloppy?


(Slippy shakes his head and wonders why no one can get the spelling of his name right)


----------



## Disturbed12404 (Apr 23, 2015)

Slippy said:


> Go for it young man! You've got spunk...(and your little lady's expanding belly proves it... )


I guess you should all invest in armor apparently I'm not shooting blanks


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Slippy said:


> (Slippy shakes his head and wonders why no one can get the spelling of his name right)


The I is next to the O. and sometimes my fingers are too big : )


----------



## DadofTheFamily (Feb 19, 2015)

MaterielGeneral said:


> Last I knew helmets do not stop bullets. They are for stopping shrapnel.


They will stop some of them but concussion afterwards will kill you.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

DadofTheFamily said:


> They will stop some of them but concussion afterwards will kill you.


Yes put a 150gr black tip in a Win mag at 3100 fps. or even a 06 at 2800

P.S. do not kill anyone, unless they try to kill you or loved


----------



## shooter (Dec 25, 2012)

The simple way to look at too buy a vest or not is this; could it help save your life. The short answer is yes. If you live in a urban environment and stuff goes bad you are most likely running into handguns. And a level IIIA vest will stop the majority of those rounds. And a level III vest will stop the majority of the rounds you might run into anywhere. Are these some rounds that might go though your vest, yes. But then again someone might hit you with a .177 pellet gun in the leg and hit an artery and you bleed out due to bad luck. And the truth is even if you are wearing a vest you probably will need some medical attention as you will have broken ribs ect. But it might allow you to escape and live long enough to have to deal with that problem instead of dying there where you whee shot. Does it protect your whole body, no but it protects your vitals. 
So if you don't mind the weight and can still move and be effective a vest is not a bad idea. But its your call. Wear one see how it feels, how does it effect you should you have to run, or get out of a car fast ect, then make you decision.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Disturbed12404 said:


> I guess you should all invest in armor apparently I'm not shooting blanks


I see what you did there.


----------



## ibewbull (Sep 1, 2012)

Are there any LEO here to comment?

I seriously doubt you will ever wear a vest unless it is your job requirement.
If you need to hump on foot to a safe place I think I would choose other things to carry. Water, food,tools ammo etc.
When you hear a bump in the night will you grab the 12 ga and 1911 take time to suit up? Doubt it.

If driving on a long trip how long will you tolerate the discomfort?
So in my humble opinion having a vest is just a psychosocial placebo. Let it comfort you hanging in the closet.
Dust it off once a year and there it will stay.
By the way $ 50 on e bay is a deal if you look for a vest there.
Also bullet resistant clip boards may be useful to the urban Juggernaut.


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

You can get AR plates for less than 169 a piece from China. 299 isn't awfully bad. 

You might consider reinforcing your drivers side door with steel plate -- what you can do is take off the plastic part and there is likely a large cavity that you can mount steel into. You mention driving. Having something to duck behind can help by reinforcing your doors which are usually surprisingly very thin metal.

A vest is better than no vest bear in mind most people encountered will be handgun holders if it is a random encounter on the street as few will be carrying a long-gun, but unless you have reinforced front windshield and driver side window your head is still fair game. Smaller target though, and it will improve your chances of surviving for sure.

Any protection is better than no protection, just bear in mind level 4 materials tend to be really heavy.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

let's see how fast you an get that vest off I got a supersoaker loaded with gasoline and a bic.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ibewbull said:


> Are there any LEO here to comment?
> 
> I seriously doubt you will ever wear a vest unless it is your job requirement.
> If you need to hump on foot to a safe place I think I would choose other things to carry. Water, food,tools ammo etc.
> ...


I have an ar500 armor, in the beginning it is heavy, but after awhile of wearing it you get used to it. I wore it during training and it was manageable. However, I would not swim with it...


----------

